# Pain in your nether regions (guys only)



## vegetarianathan (Jul 6, 2010)

I figure I can't be the only person with this problem, so I'll share what the doctor told me today. And what happened.
So today I was walking to my friend's house, a mere 9 blocks, and after a block or so my right testicle started to hurt. Not just like slight discomfort, but the feeling you get when you get kicked in the balls, but they didn't take their foot away. The pain was so bad I had to lay down because of nausea and light headedness. When I got to my friends house, I waited it out a few minutes and it still hurt, so I called my doctor and described the symptoms (slight swelling, very tender to the touch, and severe pain), who without hesitation told me to go to the hospital. So I wondered, just what the fuck is wrong with me? So I got my mom to give me a ride. When I was finally examined in the emergency room, they told me I may have testicular torsion, which is when a cord in your scrotum wraps around your testicle and twists it which cuts off blood to it. Without immediate care, you could become impotent and lose the testicle. So I had an ultrasound of my nether regions (the pain had subsided a bit by this point, about an hour after it started) and when the radiologist looked at it they said that I did not have testicular torsion, and wasn't sure exactly what was wrong with me. So I gave them a urine sample and after waiting for an hour to get the results back, they told me they think the cyst on my testicle popped, releasing a fluid which could cause the pain because your body doesn't want that fluid there and rejects it. They cyst was caused by scar tissue on a cord somewhere, which cut off the flow of something somewhere and it kinda ballooned out. Apparently this is extremely common and a lot of guys get them. They don't always pop though. Maybe if you get this pain in the future, you will remember this thread because that is really the only reason I'm telling this in such detail. I think for guys, its important.

Moral of the story: If you have pain down there, get that shit checked out because impotence and the loss of a testicle does not sound pleasant. If you think its just a popped cyst, you can ignore it for the time being because they said there was nothing they can do about it unless the cyst gets huge. But really, get it checked out anyways.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 6, 2010)

wow I'll have to remember that but I'm more worried about the first thing cause it feels like one of my balls is unraveled a little bit.


----------



## menu (Jul 6, 2010)

I swear this has happened to me before but it was prolly just the torsion or whatever. cause it eventually fixed itself. and I can still salute if ya know hwat I mean. thanks though. good post.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jul 15, 2010)

fuuuuuck that sounds horrible.


----------



## bananathrash (Jul 31, 2010)

impotence fo' free?! sounds good to me!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2010)

ouch. that was painful to read.


----------



## Dial (Sep 6, 2010)

Testicular torsion?


----------



## Amish (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah sounds painful.. have had mothing like that though , but ill kep it in mind if it ever does


----------



## Jack_Skum (Nov 5, 2010)

Had something similar once, only it was a bacterial infection. All day, it felt like there was a large gentlemen waiting for a bus while standing directly on my testicle. It was awful. My left ball swelled up to the size of my fist and got all red. I had to get an ultrasound (fondly remembered as the day Skum got his Balltrasound) and it was the most painful shit in the world. Dio get your shit checked if it feels like your scrotum has just met a vicegrip.


----------



## Diagaro (Nov 5, 2010)

bananathrash said:


> impotence fo' free?! sounds good to me!


 
Seconded.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucky me all I've ever had to deal with was a waterborne parasite that took up residence in my nethers and gave me a case of the lavapiss.

The only other time I've had pain down below was from cleaning the gun too much or not enough. Three weeks of nothing or six times in a day can sure put a hurting on you're boys.


----------

